# cost of exporting a cat to Canada



## skg348 (Feb 6, 2017)

Can anyone give me a baseline cost of exporting a cat from the UAE (DUBAI) to Canada, can you get discounts for 2?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It kind of depends upon how many you can squeeze into a Jiffy bag and if they can fit in a letterbox


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No, each cat must go in the same airline approved cat box. Only kittens are eligible for the multiple in a box option. 

You will need an export permit for the health ministry that is located at the airport. You will need a valid rabies vaccination between one year and 30 days, proof that the animal is micro-chipped, and the animals 'vaccination' records. Your vet can supply you with this information. Export doc and the health certificate were located in separate offices. Don't know if it is still the same as been like six years since I did this. It was a bit confusing but it was not SO hard to figure out once there. If you can take an arab speaking person, I highly suggest doing so. Cost for the permits/doc is around 600 dirhams. 

The cat/dogs can fly out as cargo or as extra luggage depending on the airline. Plan ahead! They do run out of space on some flights. Call way before, and call again the day before. 

Good luck. It was overall not as stressful as I thought. And NOT necessary to use the Vet services that are charging thousands of dirhams.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I took a rescue dog to the US in June, I didn't pay anything as I was a volunteer fly buddy but they told me it was quite expensive? This was a Saluki with a large cage that flew as excess baggage with me, they had to confirm the dog well ahead of time. At the airport leave lots of time as well as there is some running around to do including going to a special area to x-ray the carrier, I was there 3 hours early and in the Business section and it worked out OK but I also had an Emirates A380 captain that handled the paperwork for me.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> ....................................


Hey, a Jynxgirl appearance! I think you might have been gone as long as you were here at this point?


----------



## ArturDelich (Sep 5, 2019)

I sent a dog to Russia and it cost me more than 1500 Dirham


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

1500 dirhams for the paperwork? Or for the paperwork plus the plane ticket? 

The fees for the paperwork is about 600 dirhams if you do it yourself. That is not including the shots and fees, but that should already be current for most people (just make sure your shot booklet is up to date, and if it is not, go to the vet you use and ask them to give you an updated one - rabies vaccination is required to be older than 30 days). 

Most airlines the fee for adding on the pet as excess luggage is 750 dirhams/200$ or so. 

If it was 1500 dirhams all in, including your ticket to fly the pet out of country, that seems a good price. If not, this is a great thread to give the amount that the 'help' sites, including the vets themselves, who will do all the paperwork for you, are charging. That is over a 100% markup.  Someone need a side business???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

XDoodle****** said:


> Hey, a Jynxgirl appearance! I think you might have been gone as long as you were here at this point?


Longer. I been gone since 2013... bumping around the USA 

I haven't figured out how to get a job in Belize yet. But I am hopeful!


----------

